# grrrrrr



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

http://news.search.yahoo.com/search/news?ei=UTF-8&p=halloween+too+far&c=av

Watch the video.

I wish people would get over themselves.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

the press Always p;aces to much negativity for halloween. What do you do? Read this http://www.hauntedillinois.com/whysave.php


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well written article. Thanks! I wonder if I can get this printed up as a tract to give in bags along with candy?


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

how lame. i thought that yard looked really cool! as i feel with most things, if you don't want to see something, don't look. honestly, holocaust survivors? give me a break.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure the woman who was doing the complaining has been be subject of many, many jokes in her neighbothood. As well she should be, with her narrow minded politically correct views. It makes you wonder if she even had a childhood...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

You can probably see her coming a mile away....complaining is obviously the only way she gets attention. She had no logic...I guess Dom Bat victims shouldn't watch Tom and Jerry either. Now that is real domestic violence...


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

well.. perhaps her time would be better suited editing video games and half the tv shows we watch.. Close yer eyes if you don't want to see it.. dang..


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I have been to that house, and it was AMAZING! I spoke briefly with the people who own it and put on the haunt, and they were really cool and love what they do. Like they briefly mentioned, just about every house on that block goes all out for Halloween, it's really quite cool.

But seriously, people need to get the hell over themselves. Spewing crap catch phrases like "domestic violence" and "violent crime" are total BS. Halloween and Halloween decorating has nothing to do with any of that.

Thanks for sharing...just makes me want to get out and there and decorate more!


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

This woman is spewing nonsense. These people who decorated had no intentions of displaying "domestic violence" or recreating the "holocost". Purely, their intention was to make a macabre display.
I do a graveyard theme in mine and am planning on having a thrashing hanged man one year. Wonder what she'd think about that? Surely it's a throwback to the holocost and reminds the elderly about their own mortality. How insensitive of me. Funny though, how I get over 700 people come through my display on Halloween night alone, and everyone thinks it's great and has a good time.
Guess she chose the wrong neighborhood to move into.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, Richard Seltzer took everything I have been trying to tell people and made it come out beutifully. That was great.
As for the lady, just another member of the "anything for attention club"


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That lady has a great face.....

A little mole on the nose and some green paint.... and we could make a Scarefx stirring witch out of her.

Nothing domesticly violent or holocausty about that.......


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good grief! Lady, get a life. I bet she turns off her lights doesn't hand out candy. Hmmm, I wonder what she'd think of Miss Thrifty?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I would make my yard TRUELY offensive after that....then she could see the difference. Ass. I'd tell her to bring me a holocaust victim and let them tell ME if they're offended. How dare she put words into other peoples mouths. It would be different I suppose if she were a victim of something that yard reminded her of, but she hasn't got a leg, severed or otherwise to stand on.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

God I despise those simpering, "I speak for everybody" PC types Who think the world needs them to protect it from itself. It did my heart good to notice that the news anchors, despite technically sounding objective, seemed to indicate that she was the only one complaining and pushed the fact that people are just having harmless fun.

The "straw man" argument is a favorite of the political pundit and protester alike -- throw a bunch of loaded images, buzzwords, and comparisons in there that don't even apply to jerk people's emotions around. The holocaust? Wife beaters? Christ. Michael Moore and Bill O'Reilly would kill each other in a battle for that twitty bitches affections.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant veiw a video it comes up with:

We did not find results for halloween too far.

Also try:
- Check your spelling.
- Try more general words.
- Try different words that mean the same thing.
- Try asking a question on Yahoo! Answers.
- Broaden your search by using fewer words.

For more helpful searching tips visit the Yahoo! Search Help Center.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a transient link...Yahoo news takes them down after a while.
Heres an article I found on NUVO...A site where people can read articles about many diverse subjects.
This one ticked me off too:

Let’s abolish Halloween 
by Steve Hammer Oct 17, 2007 

Why give Satan more publicity?

This week and next, thousands of adults in our city will be looking through catalogs, talking to their friends and generally worrying themselves to death about what kind of Halloween costume they’ll be wearing this year.

Personally, I haven’t dressed up for Halloween since I hit puberty and the neighbors decided they didn’t want to hand over fun-sized bars of Snickers or 3 Musketeers. But there are plenty of grownups who go to elaborate lengths on their costumes, and it just baffles me.

Why would an adult want to dress up like Raggedy Ann, or Cartman from South Park? Don’t they have better things to do? Is it really that important?

I have absolutely no problem with kids wanting to wear a costume and prowl their neighborhood in search of free candy. I was an expert at doing so myself. There is a reward in doing so. The expense of a costume is exceeded by the benefit of getting a grocery bag of Smarties and Twizzlers.

As a grownup, I’ve reversed my position. Feed your own damn kids. Don’t send them to my house unless you want me to offer them some hypertension medicine, some empty soda cans or a box of Kraft Macaroni ‘n Cheese. That’s all I have to offer them.

I wish someone would explain to me the reward for an adult who dresses up like Superman and attends a Halloween party. Usually the only reward is free booze, which is available at pretty much any party anyway. If you’re a single man, your costume is unlikely to impress any female enough to make it worth your while.

And in the worst case scenario, you’ll wake up with vomit all over your George W. Bush costume, nursing a bad hangover and kicking yourself for being so stupid as to get dressed up in the first place.

Besides that, I’m not sure I want to associate myself with someone dressed up as a Lord of the Rings or Star Wars character, much less a witch. I’ve tried all my life to disassociate myself from Star Wars freaks, witches, Harry Potter fans and the like. So far, I’ve been pretty successful.

Secondly, I have a problem with the idea of Halloween as a holiday. I’ve read too many Jack Chick tracts telling me that Halloween is Satan’s Christmas and I’m uncomfortable with anything that celebrates the Prince of Darkness.

We get enough satanic rhetoric from Ann Coulter and right-wing politicians these days. We don’t need to go creating more of it. I’m a fundamentalist Southern Baptist and holding a special occasion to celebrate the lord of the demonic underworld is just a little too much to ask of me.

Besides, Satan is already winning the battle for souls on earth. Why help him along with his task? He’s got wars, famine, disease, pestilence and American Idol, so why give him another thing to celebrate? We may as well just open up the seventh seal, take the mark of the beast on our foreheads and make Bush president for life.

OK. I’ll admit it. I hate Halloween only in part because of Satan. It’s mainly because I’ve been getting a little bit of pressure at home to choose a Halloween costume. My wife, who has a genius-level IQ and impeccable judgment in almost every single category, would like us to attend a Halloween party.

I knew a guy who dressed up as the World Trade Centers right after 9/11 and he almost got lynched – rightfully so. I’d wear a Nixon mask, since he’s my hero, but they stopped selling those things in the late 1970s. And nobody would get it if I dressed up as a character from my favorite video game, San Andreas. They’d just think I was trying to be Biggie Smalls.

So, besides the fact that I’ll be assisting Satan if I celebrate Halloween, I just don’t have any ideas. I thought about wearing a three-piece suit and pretending to be Sen. Larry Craig, but I’d just look like a dork in a suit who’s tapping his feet and soliciting gay sex.

The only idea I like is the notion of Katie and I dressing up as Lucy and Ricky Ricardo, the stars of our new favorite TV show and the topic of much discussion between us. Briefly, my position is that Ricky is the coolest character ever. He owns a business, wears snappy clothes and is a talented bandleader with plenty of celebrity pals. Lucy, on the other hand, is a gold-digging, loudmouthed trollop with a penchant for getting into trouble. 

So I could get behind being Lucy and Ricky, since I’m already a talented, good-looking person with plenty of celebrity friends. I’m on a first-name basis with David Lindquist, Tufty and the Slurs. It would be like playing myself.

But if I win this argument, there’ll be no Halloween in our house. If I don’t, I’ll be carrying a conga drum and singing “Babalu.”

To me, that’s as bad as honoring the devil.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No publicity is bad publicity.
I bet their numbers will be even higher this year from that news story.


----------

